# What is the Difference Between the ipad and ipod?



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This may be a stupid question what it the difference between the ipad and ipod?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> This may be a stupid question what it the difference between the ipad and ipod?


Hi Anne,

There are a couple of different types of iPods. Originally, it just started out as a music player, but they've added videos. The iPod Touch looks like the iPhone, but it doesn't have a phone or camera. You can load various applications on it, plus it comes with a bunch of apps (clock, calendar, calculator, etc). The iPhone is similar but it also has a phone and camera built in.

The iPad is similar to the iPod Touch except much bigger which means that the screen is easier to read, it's easier to type on and so on.

All of them come with various configurations of memory, wifi, 3G and so on, which also affects the price. The Apple store is a good place to start learning about the various devices:

http://www.apple.com/ipod/

Here's a comparison of the various iPods:

http://www.apple.com/ipod/compare-ipod-models/

L


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

The ipad is larger and heavier.  It can be purchased with 3G access capabilities.  It will not make phone calls and does not have a camera.  Storage capacity comes in three models, 16, 32 and 64 gigs.  

There are many ipod models, classic, touch, shuffle, etc. Only the touch comes with wifi capabilities, no 3G.

It might be worth it for you to go the the apple website to see all the product features, etc.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> There are a couple of different types of iPods. Originally, it just started out as a music player, but they've added videos. The iPod Touch looks like the iPhone, but it doesn't have a phone or camera. You can load various applications on it, plus it comes with a bunch of apps (clock, calendar, calculator, etc). The iPhone is similar but it also has a phone and camera built in.
> 
> ...


L; Thanks for the help.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Magenta said:


> The ipad is larger and heavier. It can be purchased with 3G access capabilities. It will not make phone calls and does not have a camera. Storage capacity comes in three models, 16, 32 and 64 gigs.
> 
> There are many ipod models, classic, touch, shuffle, etc. Only the touch comes with wifi capabilities, no 3G.
> 
> It might be worth it for you to go the the apple website to see all the product features, etc.


Thanks for the help.


----------

